# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  للمناسبات مميزه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




للمناسبات اكتير حلوين ومحتشمين









*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

احلى واحد الرابع 

مشكورة يا احسن مشرفة منتدى نواعم

----------


## باريسيا

> احلى واحد الرابع 
> 
> مشكورة يا احسن مشرفة منتدى نواعم


*
انا كمان حبيت الرابع ناعمه اكتير 

لا انا مابدي الاشراف مابستحقها 
وراح يشيلوها اليوم 

منورني رودي*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا باريسيا 

كلهم حلوين

----------


## باريسيا

> شكرا باريسيا 
> 
> كلهم حلوين


*طلتك احلا واحلا 
منورني حمود واهلا وسهلا*

----------


## ashrafwater

جميل جدا بس هاي الموضة ليس هو الحجاب الشرعي للاسف ولكنها صارت موضة

----------


## باريسيا

> جميل جدا بس هاي الموضة ليس هو الحجاب الشرعي للاسف ولكنها صارت موضة


*شروفه هاي للافراح والمناسبات الكبيره بس مستره 
للتوضيح 
اما اللبس الشرعي غير الي هي تبعت النهار والحياه اليوميه*

----------


## ashrafwater

اعلم ذلك ولكن قصدي حتي اللباس الشرعي صار موضة وهذه هي حياتنا اليومية كلها تقليد بتقليد وليس اعتراضي علي  هذه النبره . وتحياتي لكي

----------


## باريسيا

> اعلم ذلك ولكن قصدي حتي اللباس الشرعي صار موضة وهذه هي حياتنا اليومية كلها تقليد بتقليد وليس اعتراضي علي  هذه النبره . وتحياتي لكي


*كلامك مزبوط بس لو مافي تجدد مافي حياة وكل شي بايت وممل 
اله لما اندخل شي بحياتنى ونهتم لشغله بس مشان انفكر وماتوقف راسنى من التفكير 
وكل وحده بتحب تتميز عن غيرها بشخصيتها ولبسها 

منورني اشرف*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  اول ثنين اجمل اشي وخصوصا الثاني...مشكوره يا مشرفة النواعم ولا بلا دلع .. رح تضلي مشرفه مش بكيفك.. روح اقول زيك.. منوريتني :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا يسلموا يسلموا روعة

----------


## باريسيا

> اول ثنين اجمل اشي وخصوصا الثاني...مشكوره يا مشرفة النواعم ولا بلا دلع .. رح تضلي مشرفه مش بكيفك.. روح اقول زيك.. منوريتني


*اهلا وسهلا فيك منورني عمورتنى 
لا الحمدلله شلنى الاشراف بس المهم ماحدا بيزعل *

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلموا يسلموا يسلموا روعة


*اهلا وسهلا فيك ميمي 
منورتيني ياعسل*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *اهلا وسهلا فيك منورني عمورتنى 
> لا الحمدلله شلنى الاشراف بس المهم ماحدا بيزعل *


هههههه مبروك عدم الاشراف :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> هههههه مبروك عدم الاشراف


*الله يبارك فيك 
ويسعدك ويخليك 
*

----------


## ayman

هيك الواحد بيحس انو عربي  مشكورة باريسيا على الأزياء

----------


## باريسيا

> هيك الواحد بيحس انو عربي  مشكورة باريسيا على الأزياء


*يوه مالكم كلكم علقتوا على العروبه 
صاير شي ؟
عم ترعبوني 

اهلين ايون 
تسلملي*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *يوه مالكم كلكم علقتوا على العروبه 
> صاير شي ؟
> عم ترعبوني 
> 
> اهلين ايون 
> تسلملي*


صاير اشياء كثييييييييييييييييييييييير :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> صاير اشياء كثييييييييييييييييييييييير


*خبرني شو ؟
شو صاير ؟*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *خبرني شو ؟
> شو صاير ؟*


سلامتك ما فيه اشي... حبيت امزح شوي :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------

